# I spent my day off looking for wheels! Here are the quarter finalists....



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Please vote or make a comment on a wheel! I want to know what your opinions are! Leaning towards the cheaper options... But if you know of better quality or something, I'd be willing to pay for better quality stuff. 

Here goes!! Also include a pic of your aftermarket rims and why you love them.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

I vote #5 for my car. 
What are they?
What color is yours?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Number 5 are the race line evos. They are from belle tire at 95.99 a pop . my car is silver. I like the Blacked out rim look


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

2 or 5


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

2 or 4 imo.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

4


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm feeling like I need to go back to belle tire tomorrow and get a view of how the last three (screenshots) wheels look on my vehicle.


----------



## 11CruzeLTZ (Jul 20, 2014)

Aren't our bolt patters 5x105? I didn't see that size on any of those selections. Style wise, 1 and 5 have my vote.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I think 4 is best


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

The diesel is 5x115. I just checked GM Parts today and Service Manual. The other trims are 5x105, which is the newer bolt pattern released my GM


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

11CruzeLTZ said:


> Aren't our bolt patters 5x105? I didn't see that size on any of those selections. Style wise, 1 and 5 have my vote.


The gas version of the Cruze is 5x105, the diesel version is 5x115.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

5 is nice


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I think we are down to 4 and 5...lol which was what I thought when I first looked at them.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

I like those and picture #2. You buying soon or just dreaming like I do?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Buying soon. I want to use the stockers for winter and these as my nicer summer set. Plus I need to get winter tires anyways. I figure they are a good investment to making sure my tires last as long as possible.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm going to belle tire tomorrow to haggle and make sure they look nice. I can afford less than 100 a rim. I think that's a great deal if you ask me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sender S30. Third one. Looks like a Cadillac wheel.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

The materials weren't listed, but none of them appear to be made of steel. Why bother with anything else?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> The materials weren't listed, but none of them appear to be made of steel. Why bother with anything else?


Well why not? Aluminum and lighter would be better for economy and I like the look. I am using stockers for the winter and I will use the nice ones that I buy until winter and in the warm months.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

#5. 4 belongs on a jeep.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

iKermit said:


> #5. 4 belongs on a jeep.


Yeah I am quite sure I am going with 5. I like the wider spacing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Five is a nice design. Almost classic in its conservatism. But the 10 wheel stud holes - five for 110 and the other five for 115 - make it look discount to me. Certainly aftermarket at best.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

The price of steel wheels from GM is more expensive than I can get cheap cast wheels for winter tires. Why bother with the steels?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I like 2 and 5 but #2 is my fav of those


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I know this thread tends to get buried:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...4-chevy-cruze-diesel-wheel-weight-thread.html

I wouldn't pick anything without verifying the weight.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I like the Voxx (Number 2)


----------

